# Problems with MV Black Prince??



## Nairda59 (Jul 6, 2005)

Has anyone heard that MV Black Prince has had some problems?
Possibly something to do with a damaged prop or shaft?
Friend has been warned that a Dec cruise may have to be cancelled.
Any news would be appreciated
thanks
Adrian


----------



## Peter Eccleson (Jan 16, 2006)

*Black Prince*

Read that she had sustained some damage. It was suggested that her 2010 disposal may be brought forward as a result since she was costing Olsen's a packet to keep her going. Wouldn't surprise me if her December cruise had been cancelled.
(Read)


----------



## norman.r (Apr 25, 2006)

I can confirm that Black Prince sailed from Liverpool yesterday evening bound on her scheduled cruise to Funchal.
Norman


----------



## Larry Dev (Sep 10, 2006)

If she is going before 2010, I better get booking another cruise on her, had an excellent cruise on her awhile ago. I will sure miss the old girl when she goes


----------

